# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle FRP:  حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  Galaxy J2 Pro SM-J250F _v7.1.1

## mohamed73

حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  Galaxy J2 Pro SM-J250F _v7.1.1       

```
Opening Port COM81...........OK
Verifying Download Mod
OK
Initialization.......OK
Reading Phone Partitation Table........OK
Partition Size : 8192
Unpak pit .......OK
FLASHING FIRMWARE TO PHONE.....
Sending data: ..........OK
FLASHING DONE!
Rebooting PDA TO NORMAL MODE........OK
Waiting For ADB Device.....Detecting Device Info.....DONE
Device Model: SM-J250F 
Device CPU: armeabi-v7a 
Android SDK: 25 
Android Version: 7.1.1 
Resetting FRP.......OK
```

----------


## mohamed73

_  

```
Opening Port COM76...........OK
Verifying Download Mod
OK
Initialization.......OK
Reading Phone Partitation Table........OK
Partition Size : 8192
Unpak pit .......OK
FLASHING FIRMWARE TO PHONE.....
Sending data: ..........OK
FLASHING DONE!
Rebooting PDA TO NORMAL MODE........OK
Waiting For ADB Device.....Detecting Device Info.....DONE
Device Model: SM-J250F 
Device CPU: armeabi-v7a 
Android SDK: 25 
Android Version: 7.1.1 
Resetting FRP.......OK
```

_

----------

